# καρδιά μου αγάπη μου Pronunciations



## Dimplezz89

I need the pronunciations for a couple words. Can someone write the words out the way a dictionary would, ex:Bella (Bell-ah)
Here are the words----

καρδιά μου 
αγάπη μου


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

καρδιά μου: kar-diáh moo (though I think it should be _η καρδιά μου_ as in _my heart_)

αγάπη μου: ah-gáh-pee moo (as in _love me_)

Traditional Greek music has these words all over!


----------



## Dimplezz89

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> καρδιά μου: kar-diáh moo (though I think it should be _η καρδιά μου_ as in _my heart_)
> 
> αγάπη μου: ah-gáh-pee moo (as in _love me_)
> 
> Traditional Greek music has these words all over!


 
The second one was supposed to be my love, or at least thats what i was told. Can you please give me the right translation for my love? And thank you for the pronunciation and correct spelling, is the _η _pronounced just like an N in english or different? Also with diáh is the i pronounced like an i or and e?


----------



## Kevman

A couple small corrections:

καρδιά μου
kar-_th_yáh moo
Delta (δ) makes a 'soft' _th_ sound, as in "_th_ere" or "_th_e."
The iota (ι) here isn't syllabic... it sounds like the _y_ in "_y_ou" or "_y_es."
*η καρδιά μου* means "my heart" when it's the subject of a sentence (like "My heart beats faster."), but if you want to call somebody "my heart" you use the vocative case, which is just plain *καρδιά μου*.  Eta (η) is a vowel and is pronounced _ee_ (same as in αγάπη).

*αγάπη μου* is indeed "my love" in the vocative case (like if you're calling someone "my love").  αγάπη is a noun. 
"Love me" as a command, using one of the imperative forms of the verb αγαπώ, might be *αγάπησέ μου* (ah-gháh-pee-SÉ moo).  The -σέ is pronounced like _se_ in "per _se_."
Final note: the sound represented by gamma (γ) doesn't really exist in English.  It's a little bit like the 'hard' _g_ sound of "_g_o" or "_g_et," but you continue to let breath flow through your mouth instead of cutting it off short.  In English once you say "g" the sound is over, but the sound of γ could be sustained for a while if you tried, kind of like "ggggggggggh."

I assure you this looks a lot more complicated all written out than it actually is after a little practice!   The rules for pronouncing Greek are much more consistent than the rules for pronouncing English.  Greek letters pretty much always stand for the same sound no matter what, and there are even accents to tell you where the stress of the word goes, so once you learn the letters you can be certain how to pronounce almost any written Greek word.  Here are a couple of good Web resources about the pronunciation of Modern Greek:
http://www.foundalis.com/lan/grkalpha.htm
http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/filog/ch1/alphabet/alphabet.asp


----------



## Dimplezz89

Thank you. Sorry I was so technical about everything Im an author and not only did I decide to throw in words from a different language but I chose 3 different languages, none of which I know. I greatly appreaciate all the information you've given me. One last thing, how do you say thank you in greek?


----------



## Kevman

thank you: ευχαριστώ
ef-cha-ree-stó
Chi (χ) is pronounced like in German "a_ch_" or Scottish "lo_ch_."

Παρακαλώ
pa-ra-ka-ló
You're welcome.


----------



## Traduita

Only one small correction. If you use "love me" anywhere it should be "αγάπησέ με /ah-gháh-pee-SÉ me" (borrowing Kevman' s transcription), not αγάπησέ μου. The "e" in the "me"  sounds like the one in the "se" before it, like Kevman explained.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Only one small correction. If you use "love me" anywhere it should be "αγάπησέ με /ah-gháh-pee-SÉ me" (borrowing Kevman' s transcription), not αγάπησέ μου. The "e" in the "me" sounds like the one in the "se" before it, like Kevman explained.


Thanks. Excuse my clumsiness, I was almost certain "αγάπη μου" was imperative before seeing this thread and as I can see the article is omitted when using the vocative. There's this other song that says "agori mu" but everytime I hear those lyrics it sounds like the singer is making a command rather than talking to somebody.


----------

